# Portsnap Issue



## Mayhem30 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm using FreeBSD 10.3 Release and I'm unable to update the ports system. The server date and time is set correctly (via ntpdate) nightly on crontab.

```
$ portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server is older than what we already have!
Cowardly refusing to downgrade from Wed Oct 12 00:55:55 PDT 2016
to Mon Oct 10 12:04:19 PDT 2016.
```


----------



## cvv (Oct 13, 2016)

The mirror your system is using, your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org, is out of sync. There's some discussion about it here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58029/

As a workaround, you can tell portsnap(8) to use a specific server - I'm using sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org.


----------

